# Serious hairball problem/not eating



## pounceonjupiter (Jan 13, 2008)

My 3 year old shorthair cat has stopped eating, and is dry-hacking. Is this situation what hairball remedies sold at pet stores are for? (If my memory serves correctly - I remember that being a common item at stores.) This has been going on for a few days - I thought it would pass, but then realized - of course - the problem must be a hairball.

By the way, messages saying that OTC medicines and etc aren't safe or helpful will not be helpful at all. If that's what you have to say, please don't contribute to this thread.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If your cat hasn't eaten in a few days, I'd lay odds that you don't have a hairball problem on your hands. You have a serious issue that needs immediate vet attention. In addition to whatever is causing him/her to not eat and hack, not eating also puts him at risk of hepatic lipidosis...particularly if he is over weight. 

For future reference, any hairball remedy is fine, they're just flavored petroleum jelly. You can even try plain ole Vaseline. 



pounceonjupiter said:


> By the way, messages saying that OTC medicines and etc aren't safe or helpful will not be helpful at all. If that's what you have to say, please don't contribute to this thread.


The statements about OTC products does not apply to hairball remedies, but does to other products such as flea treatments. Members would be remiss if they did not share this information. And most would feel awful if something happened to your cat from using one of these products.


----------



## pounceonjupiter (Jan 13, 2008)

Appearently hepatic lipidosis will occur after atleast 2 weeks of no eating, thankfully this hasn't persisted for that long.

I am really lead to believe from his hacking with nothing coming up, that it's indeed a bad hairball causing this. From what I've read about hairballs, not being able to spit one up can lead to lack of appetite and lethargy. I can't wait to have my old cat back.

I ask around at a few pet stores about his condition, and then go with a hairball remedy. I'm so worried about him. If it turns out that that's no help, then without a doubt he'll have a visit to the vet..

I should have realized this was the problem days ago. I feel horrible.


----------



## pounceonjupiter (Jan 13, 2008)

I forgot to say - thank you for your response.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

pounceonjupiter said:


> Appearently hepatic lipidosis will occur after atleast 2 weeks of no eating...


Where, on earth, did you learn that???



> ...I am really lead to believe from his hacking with nothing coming up, that it's indeed a bad hairball causing this...


and, who lead you to believe that???

*pounceonjupiter*-
I'm really concerned that your cat is not benefiting from very wise counsel. And, pet stores are not, in many of our opinions, the best place to seek Veterinary advice.

I don't get the sense that your cat is new to you...so, if this problem suddenly appears out of nowhere (which seems to be the case) - and - if it were my cat, I would be very worried. Cats who have difficulties with hairballs demonstrate this difficulty early on in life...NOT ALL OF A SUDDEN. That would start alarm bells ringing for me.

Now, it seems to me that you started this thread asking for advice, even though I don't see that your post was phrased as a question. So, let me share a little information with you about hairball remedies that your pet store probably would not. (not that it would probably be of any benefit to you, because it appears unlikely that your cat will need a hairball remedy for a prolonged period - but, just in case you decide to provide some amateur veterinary knowledge to some other unsuspecting soul)

*Long-term use of petroleum-based hairball remedies is not appropriate for a cat, as they can interfere with/reduce the absorption of essential nutrients*. (look for the paragraph entitled *Lubricant Laxatives*)


Your comments tell me very clearly that you are very concerned and that you feel badly...you said


> I should have realized this was the problem days ago. I feel horrible


Regrets can be even more horrible...if you don't act to get him some competent diagnosis and treatment, AND some food into him, you may very well be faced with such regrets.

*pounceonjupiter*- what if it's not a hairball...what if your cat swallowed something that is now partially obstructing a passageway...AND what if your use of a lubricant causes that item to dislodge from its current position, move and fully obstruct??? What if it's something with sharp edges that moves along to tear some internal tissue, say for instance, his intestine? What then???


----------



## greenighs (May 1, 2008)

When Gizmo started that dry hacking a few weeks ago, I, too, thought it was a bad hairball. I figured it could just be a cough because his eyes and nose weren't watery. Turns out, though, he has asthma and the coughing won't go away from any OTC preps. 

Whether or not your cat has a hairball, has swallowed something he can't pass, has a respiratory proplem, you need to have him examined by a vet to determine.


----------



## pounceonjupiter (Jan 13, 2008)

Interesting sharp object scenario.
Oh, yes, I asked around pet stores which didn't know anything, but I also spoke to emergency care - yesterday was Sunday, clearly most vets weren't open.

We're getting him to a vet as soon as possible, this AM.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

*pounceonjupiter*-
I'm so glad o hear that...it may be nothing but, trust me, I'm having trouble living with some of the regrets I have, and if there's anything I can do to prevent that for someone else - particularly for someone who obviously cares very much for their cat, I will do whatever I think it will take. (Trouble is, sometimes I think I do go over the top, or perhaps a little too far. However, and maybe it's a good thing, it's easier to do on the Net than in person!)

I sense you may have a distrust of Vets...if you need help to find a competent Vet, let us know. There are resources for that too!


----------



## Lyrical13 (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, one dry hacking of one of my cats turned out to be a heart condition.

The other incident, dry hacking with refusal to eat and gagging and general malaise = gall stone, which had to be operated on to remove. We almost lost him, as the stone was so large, and had blocked far too much bile that it had almost exploded (literally).

And the first incident we had, the cat swallowed a string and needle. The needle having lodged in the back of her throat, specifically in the tongue, and couldn't be seen by looking in her mouth.

All cats are still alive (well, the last one isn't but she died of old age).

I'd certainly recommend an xray and/or ultrasound


----------



## pounceonjupiter (Jan 13, 2008)

From the vets initial looking at my cat, he could see that his gums were slightly yellow and the insides of his ears yellow as well - indicating to him that something was off with his liver. A 12 chem test revealed that his liver was way above the numbers it should be (normal = around 100) whereas his read-out was over 1,000. Shocking, I know.

He was as I suspected, dehydrated. They gave him an IV of fluids and I took home food that's to be mixed in with half parts water - to give to him via syringe feeding every 3-4 hours.

He said there were three possibilities - fatty liver, gallbladder stone, or feline leukemia. 

He said that why my kitty stopped eating, or why any cats stop eating is almost impossible to tell..

An ultrasound or sonogram would reveal specifically, yes this is a fatty liver, which we can tell, or yes it's a gallbladder stone... Which I assume could be a possibility.

In that case, if we had an ultrasound done and saw it was a gallbladder stone requiring surgery - we do not have the money for either situation already. We already have a CareCredit account and are still paying it off for my 17 year old Alaskan Malamute who passed away earlier this year..

We used the available credit left on that card, and a $100 check from my sister who lives in another state to pay off today's $300 visit.

So, here we are. My kitty cat and I have a rigorous schedule of syringe feeding ahead of us, as I keep my hopes up that he'll begin eating normally again. We have a checkup visit at the vets in a week. And I had the joy to see him in front of the water bowl once we got home from the vets. He didn't fight me too much at all when I fed him at 1pm, but he did give me a rather nasty scratch when I took him out from his hiding place under my bed this AM.

Wish him the best.


----------



## pounceonjupiter (Jan 13, 2008)

How horrible - swallowing and needle and having it lodged in the back of her tongue. Gee.

I certainly am really, really, really hoping my boy doesn't have a stone..


----------



## Lyrical13 (Apr 9, 2007)

Stone wasn't that bad, and in my case my cat Boo would have suffered less had the vet listened the first time, instead of waiting 3 days (and $300 dollars later), hooked up on IV, delaying my initial request - xray.

That said, though semi-slow recovery, he has fully recovered. 
Although gallstones being quite rare in cats, they're treatable (obviously, in my experience).

But I do suggest to avoid waiting, as it deteriorates their condition at quite a rapid rate and causes great discomfort. 

Not fighting you for your treatment may well not be a good sign......

Anyway to work out a payment plan with the vet?


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

I really don't understand why you would let your cat wait in pain, that you "hope" it goes away. If the money is an issue ask your friends and family. 
I'm sorry if I'm being really blunt but I hate it when I see people that have animals but they can't afford the vet care when it's needed.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

*pounceonjupiter*-
I was away all day - just now catching up on things.

First, I'm so glad you were able to get to the Vet.

I'm confused about one thing - that's in your last post before mine. Do you mean she swallowed a needle - and that's why she couldn't eat?

It will be really important - and I know you know this - to get some food into her every few hours - and, lots of water.

Please post and let us know how she (and you) are doing.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I am happy you got your cat into the vet.

Dont feel bad about the $$$....
We have alot of animals and we love all of them dearly,
currently with our finances I would be so scared if something
serious happened to any of them. We are BROKE!

If only rich people had pets......the shelters would be 
over double as crowded as they are right now. I believe that!


Anyways......when my cat Spaz was hacking....I brought in a 
stool sample, and lucky for us ut was an easy fix. 
He had gotten tapeworms.


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Stryker said:


> I'm confused about one thing - that's in your last post before mine. Do you mean she swallowed a needle - and that's why she couldn't eat?


No, he was remarking on someone else's post, Lyrical13 said her cat had swallowed a needle and thread.


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Smirkitty said:


> Stryker said:
> 
> 
> > I'm confused about one thing - that's in your last post before mine. Do you mean she swallowed a needle - and that's why she couldn't eat?
> ...


O, My bad....Sorry!
I thought the cat swollowed a needle.

How is your kitty doing today?


----------



## greenighs (May 1, 2008)

~*Regina*~ said:


> I really don't understand why you would let your cat wait in pain, that you "hope" it goes away. If the money is an issue ask your friends and family.
> I'm sorry if I'm being really blunt but I hate it when I see people that have animals but they can't afford the vet care when it's needed.


People sometimes find themselves in difficult straits. I'm happy that you apparently haven't had this experience. Pray that you remain so blessed.


----------



## pounceonjupiter (Jan 13, 2008)

> ~*Regina*~ said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't understand why you would let your cat wait in pain, that you "hope" it goes away. If the money is an issue ask your friends and family.
> ...


Thank you, greenighs for saying that. I really appreciate it.. seeing a pointless guilt-inducing message like hers is not at all conducive to me or him. I'm upset that I couldn't have taken him in at the first sign of his behavior being off - His liver read out wouldn't have been so high and recovery may not take so long as it will now. There's nothing I can do to change that - I am doing everything I can for him now.

The vet said - to get 12 ccs of food (prescription diet feline i/d)/water half/half mix in about every 2 hours (initially it was 3-4 hours.) When I called yesterday for a question related to that, she said it was also good half way inbetween to give him about 3ccs of just water to wash his mouth out. I'm looking online also to compare with others experiences, that he doesn't need more, etc etc. If anyone has dealt with syringe feeding I'd appreciate any input.He's about 13 pounds, I believe. Regardless, I'd check with the vet before I changed anything.

I set up a special litterbox for him - it's easy to get in, versus his (and his sisters) regular high/hooded litterbox. He's been resting in his carrier in my master bath. I am pleased that he's there versus under the bed - I'm given much greater access to him for feeding. He is still resting a lot, but I've seen him come out just once to hop up onto where the aquarium is, one of his favorite spots. By judging how he's been responding to me versus before, I can tell he feels a lot better, and I believe that it only makes sense that he is getting in so much rest after what he's experienced.

Dawn, your being scared that anything may happen to any of your pets, I must assume that fear also goes towards you and your family. Since the thought of paying for a hospital visit or worse, probably makes you want to jump off a bridge. I know..

I believe I've covered most everything about my furry little guy. I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

pounceonjupiter said:


> ... I am doing everything I can for him now.... If anyone has dealt with syringe feeding I'd appreciate any input...


When I had to assist feed James (who had crashed severely when his FeLV surfaced) I was always concerned about the possibility of his aspirating the food. His being stressed, my being stressed...I felt it was a recipie for potential disaster.

Back then, I had no idea of the resources that were available for me. Since then, I've been able to learn a lot...like, for instance, that what used to be called force-feeding is now assist-feeding. Trivial? Actually, no. Beneficial for you and the cat...first, if your mindset is to *assist* rather than to _*force*_, you'll be less stressed, as will your cat. And, in reality, what you're doing is assisting until your cat returns to feeding himself.

There are some resources that I have learned about since then. One is *a website dedicated to assist feeding*.

The other is an online group of people, many "old timers" with pleanty of assist feed experience, knowledge, techniques and tips to share with "newbies". If you think a group of experienced people could help you, you can check them out *here*.


----------



## pounceonjupiter (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you for the links, Stryker. To be honest, I was already sort of thinking of it as assisting him, since clearly he's unable to eat on his own now. It's all very clear to me a few minutes after he's eaten and I'm petting him, he's purring and licking his mouth - happy to have gotten some food and water. I do feel a little overwhelmed - did I already say that? It almost feels as soon as we're finished, it's almost time to feed again! Today I was told to give him even more than 12 ccs, we were able to do 24ccs at 3:30.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

pounceonjupiter said:


> ...I do feel a little overwhelmed...


_*ONLY*_ a little? Count your blessings...I was done in!



> ...Today I was told to give him even more than 12 ccs, we were able to do 24ccs at 3:30.


----------



## pounceonjupiter (Jan 13, 2008)

Aw! heh.
Oh dear - for the first time in four days, he's went under the bed Let's hope for an easy retrieval for his next feeding, and no scratches for me!


----------

